# Favorite buzz bait(s)



## Bart Gelesh (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone got a favorite buzzer they recommend? I was a hardcore buzzer when I started fishing lm bass in high school. Any baits I have purchased as of late have been mediocre at best.  

Thanks,

bART


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't use buzzbaits a whole lot but the ones that I do have I just purchased at our local WM and they seem to work just fine. I love a good topwater bait but you gotta admit,theres nothin like a good ole spinnerbait!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 23, 2008)

I tend to like smaller buzzbaits, typically the terminator tiny-t buzz and booyah pond magic buzzbaits are my main choices. As for big buzzbaits I like the secret weapon lures buzzbaits.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

I am going to try these this year. They have a strong loyal following around here because they run true out of the box and cause huge commotion. Its a confidence thing also. 

https://www.persuaderamerican.com/buzz-doublebuzzer.html


----------



## slim357 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jim your link isnt workin, i dont use them that often, but when i do i like strike king, they do often need a little tweaking tho. normally i just remove the prop and make the holes where wire goes thru bigger.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 23, 2008)

I've only used two different types: Jim's and a Booya. The only time I caught anything on the Booya was when a little bass hit it before I could even reel in enough line to get it buzzing. Jim's caught me fish every time I used it, and then it got too cold for topwater.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2008)

I have some very rare and now out of production PC Baits Buzz Baits - only use them for smallies in the river, but they worked great.

_BTW - buzz baits are super annoying if someone else is using them where you are trying to use soft plastics!_


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 23, 2008)

esquired said:


> I have some very rare and now out of production PC Baits Buzz Baits - only use them for smallies in the river, but they worked great.
> 
> _BTW - buzz baits are super annoying if someone else is using them where you are trying to use soft plastics!_


I agree esquired!! I even get annoyed using them


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Jim your link isnt workin, i dont use them that often, but when i do i like strike king, they do often need a little tweaking tho. normally i just remove the prop and make the holes where wire goes thru bigger.



Fixed! (stupid extra period at the end)


----------



## little anth (Feb 23, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I like these Cavitron Buzz Baits, I love the ability to slow roll them and still have the action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ill second that


----------



## Pont (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh the cavitron! The magical cavitron! I tried to keep this buzzbait a secret for 2 years now. Good thing most of you guys live in NJ and not IN.  The cavitron is unlike any other buzzbait you will ever use! Every color works as long as it's black! I actually was shown this lure by the biggest cane poller I know. It would have to be something pretty special in order for me to change to another buzzbait!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 24, 2008)

> BTW - buzz baits are super annoying if someone else is using them where you are trying to use soft plastics!



Also when you are fishing a spot and idiots come and stand next to you using a huge buzz bait on a uglystick and is whipping it right past your head and reeling it incredibly fast. The only reaction strike that bait was going to get was a reaction punch from me to their head for blowing up my spot.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> > BTW - buzz baits are super annoying if someone else is using them where you are trying to use soft plastics!
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you are fishing a spot and idiots come and stand next to you using a huge buzz bait on a uglystick and is whipping it right past your head and reeling it incredibly fast. The only reaction strike that bait was going to get was a reaction punch from me to their head for blowing up my spot.




LMFAO! Been there done that on both ends.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> > BTW - buzz baits are super annoying if someone else is using them where you are trying to use soft plastics!
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you are fishing a spot and idiots come and stand next to you using a huge buzz bait on a uglystick and is whipping it right past your head and reeling it incredibly fast. The only reaction strike that bait was going to get was a reaction punch from me to their head for blowing up my spot.



Good thing for that guy that the spots sucked, had we been catching I think we both woudl have jumped him that day! True story, some weirdo steps right between Jake and myself (we were about 15 apart casting at some lily pads) and begins whipping a huge buzz bait - all you could hear was _zinnnng _(as he casted) and _Zurrrrrr_ (as he retrieved as fast as possible). We had both agreed that this spots was not producing and were still fishing as we decided where to try next. It was comically sad, but hey, just about all of my fishing trips are comically sad.

I believe that we saw the infamous Winnie the Poo guy that same day - Bonus!!


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks as if the Cavitron is where it's at, never tried it but I am intrigued. I have had some success with the small terminator buzzer in white but nothing to alert the press about. 



After absorbing all this testimonial I promise to buzz responsibly! :wink:


----------



## little anth (Feb 24, 2008)

calvatron made in nj im pretty sure


----------



## shortfish (Feb 24, 2008)

Lunker lure its already squeaky right out of the box.


----------



## cjensen (Feb 25, 2008)

Another vote for the Cavitron here...best out there bar none.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess I'll have to check out this cavitron. I love fishing with buzzbaits. I have seen them before but didn't feel like buying one since I never really heard of it. Do they make a smaller buzzbaits, because I like to fish with smaller frame buzzbaits for river smallies. For LM, most of the lakes I fish, a buzz frog is a much more effective over a normal buzzbait.....I cannot wait till it is warm enough to catch a fish on a buzzbait :x


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I cannot wait till it is warm enough to catch a fish on a buzzbait :x




Amen!


----------

